# Smell Under Kitchen Sink



## MNMomof4 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Fixed?*

Hi, did you ever figure out what the problem was? Family with 4 little ones and 4 daycare kids have the same problem  and I don't want to have to (nor can I afford to) call the plumber out to fix it.

Lisa


----------



## mamaerin (Oct 6, 2008)

No, we never figured it out. Through the late spring and summer the smell was gone. After a week of rain and cooler weather recently, the smell is back. I'm still not sure what it is or what to do about it. It is absolutely coming from under the sink. It's not as strong as it was before, but it is really annoying.


----------



## weberus3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Something to also check.*

Reading the post here did you guys check the vent pipe? Its possible there is a rotting leaves there or fowl water in the vent pipe that came in from the vent end on the roof. I'll be watching for your fix. It always seems to be the simple things we over look sometimes.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you had a hole in a waste pipe that leads into a wall you need to open up that wall
Something could have crawled in & died (mouse) or it may have rotted enough to let water in from outside
Or you coiuld have another leak inside the wall

Either way I would not let it go
A damp wet area will quickly rot out studs, joists etc


----------

